# About my cats: names and where I got them



## Jumebug (Mar 29, 2013)

*Junebug*
It all started when my cousin offered me a little black and white kitty. At first I said no, being that I recently moved in with my boyfriend in a rented house whose roomie had just brought a cat back with her, but after seeing pictures of him I couldn't resist. My cousin's son brought him into the nursing home I was currently employed at and my heart melted. Here was this adorable black and white kitten that couldn't have weighed more that 3 pounds. Amy (my cousin) told me that if I didn't take him with me, there was little chance of him living because his mother stopped feeding him (he was the runt of course). This almost reduced me to tears. I told Amy I was unsure about the name. Her son Eli started screaming "You can't change his name!" so I agreed for spare of a family argument to leave the name situation alone. Later that night I found myself driving home over an hour away (at the time I was in the process of quitting and finding a job closer) with a small whiny kitten in my brand new car. Alex had no idea so when he got home he was shocked. He too melted when he seen him and he agreed he was a keeper. He has been living with us since July 2012. Junebug's name after Eli protested to a change has since stayed the same, and it has slowly grown on us.

*Marbles
*After Junebug's friend Olive moved away with our old roomie, he was very lonely, so I went to the shelter, this time with Alex's consent. They had few options which is typical of a small town animal rescue. In some ways I was desperate to find June a play buddy, but also I wanted to help the shelter and take a lonely kitten home. There were 2 kittens to choose from: one who was laying in the corner licking herself, and another who was chasing his mothers tail and bouncing all over the small room. Of course the playful one caught my eye. I told the volunteer he was the one. After a quick query of his name the told me he was Cupcake.... that name had to be change IMMEDIATELY. I was NOT going to have a fru-fru kitten in my house. The adoption papers when through without a hitch and he was soon in my car for the short ride across town. He was so wacko that we had to name him Marbles, and he had to fit in with a cat named Junebug. The two hit it off quick and have been very close ever since that August afternoon that I brought him home.

*Spook
*Spook's story starts in a different state: close to 400 miles due east and across the Missouri border from my small town of Kansas. Alex and I visited some of his family in Nevada, Missouri late October 2012. We stopped by his uncle's house and he had a freshly weaned batch of kittens. Me, always being the cat lover, had to play with the kittens using the excessive ooo's and aaahh's that I'm sure most of you have portrayed, when Alex said "ok we can take ONE home". I was shocked, he didn't particularly care for the two we already had, so I simply, and rather easily, put my favorite one in my car. We had originally named her Jack because it was his uncle Jack that we had gone to see, and unfortunately found out on our drive home that night that he had passed away, but after further examination we discovered HE was a SHE, so we named her Spook (it was Halloween night). Her name is a horrible description of her personality; instead of being scared of everything, she is the first one to jump in and explore. Our other cats, after much consideration and some rather heated confrontations, agreed to accept her into their clan. 

I couldn't be happier with the one's I have chosen, and who have also chosen, to be a part of our family. When asked if I have children, I simply reply "yes; 3 cats and a soon to be husband!" We not only choose who we love and accept to be a part of our family, but THEY, our cats, also make that choice. Life is short, so why not adopt a cute furry critter and show him love that no one else could provide? Taking care and raising cats isn't easy, but the LOVE you get in return is nothing short of priceless.:kittyball


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute stories! I loved reading about them. I try and keep the original names, but sometimes they just don't fit - like Gargantua, because he was so big. Just awful, so Gargantua becaume Jack after Jack Baeur from "24". Although Jack is anything but mean and brutal.

Zipper has always been Zipper and Missy was Rhiannon. Too much on the tongue and appartently she thought so too because she took to Missy right away.

Madison has stayed Madison except we call her Maddy.

Lacey was 1201-1326. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Jumebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you! You too have unique names.


----------

